
China's President Xi wants country to 'take the leading position' in blockchain - billions
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/44646/xi-jinping-says-to-let-china-take-the-leading-position-in-blockchain
======
logicchains
A blockchain-based national currency with accounts tied to national IDs could
be used to track literally all transactions made with the currency, a
government's wet dream.

------
billions
How will other countries respond?

------
baybal2
Is there anything else remaining where he didn't want to take "leading
position" in?

------
buboard
How convenient this comes one day after Zuckerberg's show trial

